# Car rental in Rome ( FCO )



## Harmina (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone used the Economy Car Rental company at the airport in Rome?


----------



## mav (May 24, 2013)

Whenever we pick up a car in Rome we book thru Auto Europe. We have ALWAYS had a good experience booking rental cars in Europe thru them. Have booked thru  them  to pick up cars in   Dubai, Munich, London Heathrow, Rome,  Florence, and  Paris on numerous occasions in the past. Probably other places also as we go back and forth to Europe and the Middle East quite a bit.


----------



## Jimster (May 24, 2013)

*Rome*

Why not use the train?   Of all the places I have visited, Rome would be the last place I would rent a car.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 24, 2013)

We rented from Auto Europe--away from the airport, but just a short cab ride; it made a really significant difference in the rate.  We didn't drive in Rome, just went directly to the ring road and headed for Assissi.

I agree with Jim that Rome is one of the last places I'd want to drive.  It's a very compact city, easy to walk, and public transportation is good.


----------



## Harmina (May 24, 2013)

We have confirmed a week @ the Palazzo Catalani resort which is located in Soriano Nel Cimino. The resort is approx. a one and half hour drive from Rome.
I just think it would be easier exploring the countryside with the convenience of  having a  car.


----------



## pedro47 (May 24, 2013)

Please purchase your euros in advance or at a local bank to buy for your transaction.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Please purchase your euros in advance or at a local bank to buy for your transaction.



Why in the world would you suggest the above for the OP? Simply pre-pay by CC for the car rental and get the addiional insurance coverage provided by the CC carrier. Can you say, 'No brainer?'

P.S. I wouldn't drive in Rome either especially jet-lagged from an overnight flight.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (May 24, 2013)

*Euros*

I agree-why purchase Euros in advance?  There are ATMs in many places including the airport.  I usually keep 50 euros or so at  home just in case i need them on the next trip.

As to driving, it is NOT the same as it is in the US.  I have driven in european countries but it is a problem.  Remember the laws are not the same- ask Amanda Knox.  If everything goes fine, you are ok but if you have an accident I hope you can explain it to the Italian police- in fluent Italian because they may not speak English.  

Driving in Asia is even more of a crap shoot because if there is an accident it is ASSUMED the rich foreigner should pay even if he wasn't at fault.  If you've had a few drinks, you are definitely up that proverbial creek without a paddle.


----------



## Laurie (May 25, 2013)

Harmina said:


> I just think it would be easier exploring the countryside with the convenience of  having a  car.


You are correct IMO, don't be deterred from you plan. We didn't think driving in Italy, other than inner cities, was nearly as bad as the rep, and having the car gave us infinitely more freedom and mobility for countryside exploration. We've gotten to see lots of amazing places we couldn't have if we'd been tied to train travel. Drive in the right hand lane on the highways except to pass, move back over immediately after passing, stay alert and you should be fine. An international driver's permit is a good idea.

We always have always used AutoEurope, and had mostly good experiences. One time at FCO we got a free upgrade from the cheapest car to an Alfa Romeo - the most fun and memorable car rental we've ever had.

Arriving with a small amount of Euros isn't a bad idea, or at least a couple of different cards you can use at an ATM - the one time we didn't arrive with any cash, we had a problem with our debit card.

Have a great trip, it looks like a beautiful place to stay. Hope you'll report back!


----------



## Harmina (May 25, 2013)

*Car*

We have rented through Auto Europe & National Car rental on previous trips to Europe.
We used  Carjet in Portugal....that was a bit of a nightmare.
The difference in price between Auto Europe & Economy Car rental is over $200 per week.
We will not be driving in or visiting Rome. We've been there.
We plan on renting at the airport & taking the toll road or the scenic drive from the airport. We will avoid driving in the city.
I don't think it would be feasible using the train & bus system for the area that we are staying in.


----------



## sml2181 (May 25, 2013)

Usually I go to the airport website to see which companies are available. Usually, they provide links to the rental agencies. 

I try them all, plus the ones which were mentioned already and then some more until I find a rate I can live with. 

But that's me - and I am known to be very cheap at times. 

We have rented from Maggiore 3 times and 3 times we got the best rates  I could find for the car we wanted. They are the Alamo/National desk at the airport. We have received brand new cars each time. And, the first time I made a reservation, I prepaid (something I don't do normally but it was a last minute trip and the reservation was made the day prior to picking up the car) but after I paid, I noticed that I had made a mistake. I called their customer service and it was dealt with very quickly. No hassles and in English.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 25, 2013)

Harmina said:


> We have confirmed a week @ the Palazzo Catalani resort which is located in Soriano Nel Cimino. The resort is approx. a one and half hour drive from Rome.
> I just think it would be easier exploring the countryside with the convenience of  having a  car.



I agree with you.  We rented a car in Italy for 3 1/2 weeks on one trip and drove everywhere north of Rome.  That time we were staying in Carpe Dia Roma, which is about a 10-15 minute drive to the subway stop that is the farthest out of Rome.  We drove to the stop and parked for the day.  Being in Rome, we were glad we were on public transportation and on foot.  We've also stayed a couple of weeks in Rome right by the old city wall, and we saw nothing that trip that would make us drive in Rome either.

We took the train to Sorrento.  In Sorrento, we walked, and we took a public bus down the Amalfi coast because driving, we felt, would be a difficult, nerve-wracking experience, but mostly because we felt the driver would see nothing.

Our experience driving north of Rome for 3 weeks was fine.  Parking places are sometimes difficult to secure, but the driving itself didn't seem to be a problem.

I would suggest taking your own GPS and buying the chip for Italy.  It took us everywhere without a hitch, even to very small towns with pretty insignificant roads/streets.


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2013)

Harmina said:


> Has anyone used the Economy Car Rental company at the airport in Rome?



Economy Car Rentals is a consolidator and uses other companies to supply the cars.


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2013)

Harmina said:


> We have rented through Auto Europe & National Car rental on previous trips to Europe.
> We used  Carjet in Portugal....that was a bit of a nightmare.
> The difference in price between Auto Europe & Economy Car rental is over $200 per week.
> We will not be driving in or visiting Rome. We've been there.
> ...



I have often used Economy and have elite status with them.  On my last rental in London, they gave me a good price with a small rental company that did not seem to have a good reputation.  I was leery of that, so I went to FlyerTalk.com and looked under the car rental boards for coupons and specials.  I found a rental direct with Avis, using the numbers supplied on FlyerTalk that got me about the same price on a better car, PLUS 3,000 bonus AA miles! ($60 value).

In the past, my UK rentals with Economy have been placed with National, which worked great.


----------

